# 01/52 Challenge



## Browtine

Please read the rules posted a the link below prior to submitting your photo to this thread...

>Challenge Rules Here<

This week's suggest theme is...

HEAT

I think that's a good starting point seeing as how it's the middle of summer and the weather is pretty hot. I can't wait to see how some of you "interpret" heat in a photograph! 

And a reminder that it is NOT required that you follow the theme. It is merely a suggestion and an extra bit of "challenge" for those who care to follow it. Don't let not being able or willing to follow the theme keep you from taking and sharing a photo with us. 

I will be posting each week's thread and suggested theme on Monday of each week (may be posted on Sunday night when I have to work Monday). Your photo for each week should be submitted no later than 8:00 PM on the following Monday. 

This week's photo is due by 8:00 PM on Monday, June 28, 2010. And remember, the photo you submit should be taken during this week. The purpose of this challenge is to encourage getting the camera out and shooting. Please don't pull from your "archives" or old files for this thread. If you wish to share an old shot that fits the theme please post it in a separate thread. I'm all for seeing them, but I'd like to keep the intent of the challenge as true as possible. 

Let the fun begin!!!



Chris


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Here ya go BT I'll start it off. Weather is 50 deg and cloudy and raining so not a lot of heat outside but I did come up with this inside shot

Nikon D50 
30-700Sigma lens Macro setting
F/22
2/5 sec 
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------



## Browtine

Again, great take on the theme and awesome photo! I think you stole my best idea though! 

I guess now would be a good time to say that even though someone posts a version of the shot you had in mind, that doesn't mean you can't still shoot the same thing and share your take on it. You still have to plan and set up the shot yourself so you're still getting the camera out and shooting!


----------



## DRB1313

Nice idea and execution Mike. That's a goodun!!!

I will see if I can come up with something.


----------



## FERAL ONE

got my wheels turnin' too ! yall give me a spell ....   hot shot mike , wonder what that would look like with the lights off ?


----------



## Bubba_1122

Searing: 

(Had to DQ mine - just read the part about taken this week).


----------



## Browtine

Bubba_1122 said:


> Searing:



That's my kind of heat right there!


----------



## Crickett

Very cool shot Mike! I'm still trying to come up w/ something!


----------



## Browtine

Bubba_1122 said:


> Searing:
> 
> (Had to DQ mine - just read the part about taken this week).



Well, thanks for the honesty. Now, fire that grill up this evening and I'll come over to verify that you shot a new pic of it during this week!!!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> Very cool shot Mike! I'm still trying to come up w/ something!



Yeah, I've got a couple of ideas but can't really set them up with the kids here. Wouldn't be setting a very good example on not playing with fire.


----------



## Lee Woodie

*Oh the agony of*

heat can be quenched by a jar of ice water.It was hot today cutting grass my wife Angie took this picture of me enjoying a cold drink with my permission first before she sent me back to cutting.


----------



## Browtine

NWCO said:


> heat can be quenched by a jar of ice water.It was hot today cutting grass my wife Angie took this picture of me enjoying a cold drink with my permission first before she sent me back to cutting.



That sweat on your face definitely tells a story about heat! Great pic!!!


----------



## bilgerat

Taken 5 mins ago on My front porch. I think the sun was shining on it and made it go up a little but its still hot!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

NWCO said:


> heat can be quenched by a jar of ice water.It was hot today cutting grass my wife Angie took this picture of me enjoying a cold drink with my permission first before she sent me back to cutting.


 
"Give me a drink of water Leroy. Give me a drink of water PLEASE"  (If ya don't know the song this won't make a lot of since ) 


Neat shot of a hot day NWCO


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

bilgerat said:


> Taken 5 mins ago on My front porch. I think the sun was shining on it and made it go up a little but its still hot!!


 

Bilg you can't even double my temp to get that hot   Nice job


----------



## Lee Woodie

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "Give me a drink of water Leroy. Give me a drink of water PLEASE"  (If ya don't know the song this won't make a lot of since )
> 
> 
> Neat shot of a hot day NWCO



I'm Going To Memphis by Johnny Cash


----------



## pasinthrough

*6/22/10 3:55 pm Augusta*

Just throwing a couple in the hat for you guys to look at.

Parking Lot, it was 134 degrees! -  Whoops! I just saw where we were only to post one photo! Sorry about that!!


I started to do an ice sculpture with a 50# block of ice, but by the time I got my chainsaw out, this was all I had!


----------



## wvdawg

Cool - err, uh - hot shots!


----------



## Crickett

NWCO said:


> heat can be quenched by a jar of ice water.It was hot today cutting grass my wife Angie took this picture of me enjoying a cold drink with my permission first before she sent me back to cutting.



Your wife done good on that shot! 

I tried taking a few shots of a water bottle sitting outside but just couldn't get the shot like I wanted. I may try again tomorrow.




bilgerat said:


> Taken 5 mins ago on My front porch. I think the sun was shining on it and made it go up a little but its still hot!!







pasinthrough said:


> Just throwing a couple in the hat for you guys to look at.
> 
> Parking Lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to do an ice sculpture with a 50# block of ice, but by the time I got my chainsaw out, this was all I had!



LOL!


----------



## Browtine

This is fun already! Good to see so much participation so far!


----------



## FERAL ONE

great shots so far yall !!! i gotta admit this is the first thing that "popped" into my mind when i saw the subject for the week.  i will tell ya how later, but i only got 2 i liked and it was messy and dangerous !!!!


----------



## Lee Woodie

FERAL ONE said:


> great shots so far yall !!! i gotta admit this is the first thing that "popped" into my mind when i saw the subject for the week.  i will tell ya how later, but i only got 2 i liked and it was messy and dangerous !!!!



yes it is the flying grease but at least you got a treat for your efforts Great capture and timing


----------



## Crickett

FERAL ONE said:


> great shots so far yall !!! i gotta admit this is the first thing that "popped" into my mind when i saw the subject for the week.  i will tell ya how later, but i only got 2 i liked and it was messy and dangerous !!!!






So how'd ITOnot eat) taste?


Very cool shot!


----------



## pasinthrough

FERAL ONE said:


> great shots so far yall !!! i gotta admit this is the first thing that "popped" into my mind when i saw the subject for the week.  i will tell ya how later, but i only got 2 i liked and it was messy and dangerous !!!!



Great Shot!  But how did you get the camera inside the Jiffy Pop bag??


----------



## cornpile

Some HOT shootin so far. Good ideas on those,Folks...


----------



## quinn

Very nice!I see everybody is jumping in!


----------



## carver

*What can generate more heat than a ...*

Everone has great ideas heres mine.


----------



## Browtine

More great takes on the theme! We've got a good start on the project here. I hope even more people will join in! 

I've gotta get my shot tomorrow before I leave on vacation... Got a couple ideas. We'll see.


----------



## cornpile

*Ever grab one of these*

After its been on


----------



## Browtine

cornpile said:


> After its been on



Unfortunately I have! Good take on the theme.


----------



## carver

cornpile said:


> After its been on



I sure have.Good shot cornpile


----------



## mag shooter

Focussed heat ...


----------



## Browtine

mag shooter said:


> Focussed heat ...



That was one of the ideas I had, too. Didn't have a magnifying glass though. I remember melting a LOT of crayons with one when I was a kid. Might have cooked an ant or three as well.


----------



## SKEETER2

I have a couple of ideas, but I have to wait till I get back from vacation. No lap top, and I can't upload pics from my blackberry. Nice pics so far.


----------



## Browtine

Ok, I'm runnin' circles tryin' to get everything done before we leave for Myrtle Beach so I had to get this done. Couldn't gimp out on week one!   It was a super quick set-up and I didn't notice a few of the problems with it until I loaded it onto my computer from the memory card. It was too late to retake it though 'cause I ate my subject! 

What's funny is that I actually went about halfway through setting everything back up before I realized I didn't have anything to shoot.  I'm tellin' ya'll... I'm runnin' circles!


----------



## Browtine

After taking this shot and seeing it on my computer I think I'm going to focus on "seeing" the shot before I take it to avoid little problems that might need to be edited out. Sometimes I rely too heavily on Photoshop to "fix" what I should have done right "in camera". I've started a new folder to keep my 52 challenge photos in so I can go back at the end and see how I progressed in this aspect.

Anyone else thought about a general area of their photography that they want to focus on during the challenge?


----------



## Crickett

mag shooter said:


> Focussed heat ...



Very cool!



Browtine said:


> Ok, I'm runnin' circles tryin' to get everything done before we leave for Myrtle Beach so I had to get this done. Couldn't gimp out on week one!   It was a super quick set-up and I didn't notice a few of the problems with it until I loaded it onto my computer from the memory card. It was too late to retake it though 'cause I ate my subject!
> 
> What's funny is that I actually went about halfway through setting everything back up before I realized I didn't have anything to shoot.  I'm tellin' ya'll... I'm runnin' circles!



All I can say about that shot is..........













YUM!!!!


----------



## Browtine

Crickett said:


> All I can say about that shot is..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!!!



Yeah, they were good. A bit greasy after not eating much greasy fried foods for a while now, but still GOOD! Not enough heat though, in all honesty. They were mediums but tasted like mild. Should have went to Taco Mac instead of Hooters.

Shot that one with the Nifty Fifty, too. I love that lens! I should shoot with it more. Should have closed down for a bit more depth of field, but I like this ok.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Browtine said:


> Might have cooked an ant or three as well.



Before today's fire ants showed up, my grandma had big old black ants that lived around her front sidewalk. 

They sure did stink when you fired em up with a magnifying glass.


----------



## mag shooter

Wasn't much of anything safe when we were kids .


----------



## Jeff1969

Ok, thought I'd enter in on the fun. Here's my heat.



Took this flame this evening while watching mamabird feeding her babies. Don't know why, but I kinda like it.


----------



## 243Savage

A commonly seen sign in Yellowstone.


----------



## FERAL ONE

Browtine said:


> Anyone else thought about a general area of their photography that they want to focus on during the challenge?




yes, i would like to get better


----------



## Browtine

Jeff1969 said:


> Ok, thought I'd enter in on the fun. Here's my heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Took this flame this evening while watching mamabird feeding her babies. Don't know why, but I kinda like it.



I know why you like it. It's a great photo!


----------



## Browtine

243Savage said:


> A commonly seen sign in Yellowstone.



That's one I didn't see comin'! Cool shot though. Something I've never seen in person.


----------



## Browtine

FERAL ONE said:


> yes, i would like to get better



One in every crowd...


----------



## slimbo

Ok Ive been tempted long enough.  Here is mine for the week.  You may not be able to tell its hot but it was about 100 degrees.  I thought it was a neat shot anyway.

EOS 40D, 70-200F2.8L w/ 2x converter, iso 200, 1/350 sec @ F 6.7


----------



## wvdawg

Ya'll are putting up some fine shots!  I've got a few worked up but can't decide which to post yet!  Nice job everyone!


----------



## Fortenberry

*Here goes*

I have been struggling with a few Ideas. Since I am running out of time, I decided to go with this one. I hope y'all like it. These were left out for only a few minutes in the sun


----------



## Lee Woodie

Fortenberry said:


> I have been struggling with a few Ideas. Since I am running out of time, I decided to go with this one. I hope y'all like it. These were left out for only a few minutes in the sun



way to go thats thinking outside the box great capture of heat


----------



## wvdawg

That is cool right there!  Look good in a frame!  Nice job Fortenberry!


----------



## wvdawg

*heat*

Okay - I'll go with this one.


----------



## Crickett

Fortenberry said:


> I have been struggling with a few Ideas. Since I am running out of time, I decided to go with this one. I hope y'all like it. These were left out for only a few minutes in the sun




Very cool!


----------



## SKEETER2

This is what I came up with, came out a bit grainy.  I just got this Cannon Power Shot S3, and still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Browtine

More great entries! This is turning out to be fun! Love all the latest takes on the theme here. Keep them coming! 

I should have waited and used a beach shot from here. It's definitely hot! Fun though.


----------



## Browtine

wvdawg said:


> Okay - I'll go with this one.



Dude! Anybody that has done any paving, and I have, knows that photo shows HEAT! I smelled the tar as soon as I saw that! Used to work at the Prison Work Camp and worked the paving crew of inmates for a while. They used to wrap their sammichs in foil and bury it in the asphalt in the back of the dump trucks on the way back from the asphalt plant. Those sammichs looked like they had been toasted in an oven! The asphalt was hot enough to cook them and brown the bread!


----------



## Crickett

Browtine said:


> Dude! Anybody that has done any paving, and I have, knows that photo shows HEAT! I smelled the tar as soon as I saw that! Used to work at the Prison Work Camp and worked the paving crew of inmates for a while. They used to wrap their sammichs in foil and bury it in the asphalt in the back of the dump trucks on the way back from the asphalt plant. Those sammichs looked like they had been toasted in an oven! The asphalt was hot enough to cook them and brown the bread!


----------



## JasonF

Great pics yall!
This weekend they are doing a controlled burn at Lake Woodruff wildlife refuge by my house.  Figured that would make for a great contribution if I can get over that way.  It's not looking promissing though...


----------



## gregg dudley

I always think of these guys when I think about heat.  They sure do like to soak it up!  Silver River this afternoon...don't know the temperature...but...I know I was hot!  This gator decided a dip was in the spring run was in order.


----------



## Browtine

After talking to Hoss we decided to run the challenge thru Sundays instead of stopping @ 8 pm. That will give everyone a little more time to get a last minute shot in.

So, anything right up until midnight will be fine.


----------



## Crickett

*Here's mine......Finally!*

Man these things are sooooo good! Thanks Chris!


----------



## Hoss

Crickett, That about made me lick my monitor.  Man those look good.  

Hoss


----------



## Hoss

*After this week, I think*

we all feel a little limp and washed out.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine

Man Christy! I was already hungry! Glad you liked 'em. 

Hoss, nice shot.


----------



## bslatton

*the destructive power of heat.*


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Crickett said:


> Man these things are sooooo good! Thanks Chris!


Crickett nuthin says hot like anything fresh hot off the grill NICELY DONE 



Hoss said:


> we all feel a little limp and washed out.
> 
> Hoss


 
Hey Hoss does "I'm wilting" by the wicked witch of the west ring a bell   neat job on that one 


bslatton said:


>


 
Neat shot that looks like the heat was for sure turned up 



Just want to say the first bunch of shot for the 1st week are AWESOME sure hope more decide to join in as we go along


----------



## Bubba_1122

*Hot enough to....*


----------



## mag shooter

Crickett said:


> Man these things are sooooo good! Thanks Chris!





We need to amend the rules ......... this just ain't right 

Nicely done !!!!!!


----------



## Crickett

mag shooter said:


> We need to amend the rules ......... this just ain't right
> 
> Nicely done !!!!!!


----------



## Crickett

Hoss said:


> we all feel a little limp and washed out.
> 
> Hoss



I almost did a shot like this. My daughter has some touch me nots & by noon they are all wilted & begging for water.



bslatton said:


>



I hope I never experience that kind of heat.



Bubba_1122 said:


>



So how long did it take to fry?


----------



## Bubba_1122

Crickett said:


> So how long did it take to fry?


I like em over medium - didn't take too long.


----------



## Browtine

Ok, so I guess that wraps up week 1. Glad to see so much participation! I also enjoyed the heck out of everyone's take on the theme this week. I'm about to post this week's thread and theme. Hope everyone who posted this week will come back for more. I also hope that we see more folks join in as we go.


----------

